# Anyone miss Billiken?



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

What was your favorite? :dude:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Definitely missed! My faves were Invasion of the Saucermen, Colossal Beast, and the She-Creature.


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

Frankenstein. Still the best version of the Karloff monster out here IMHO. Nearly perfect. Saucermen, She-Creature were beautiful sculpts as well. Yes....definitely miss Billiken.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Oh yeah, miss them for sure. I always liked the Dracula. Did they make a Gort figure too?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I miss em, but I've got the Dracula, Frankenstein and mummy, so I cant complain much.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Definately miss them. My very first vinyl kit was from Billiken. I had to sell my boom box to afford it though! Shows you how long ago that was!


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, I miss 'em, but I have most of my favourites now. I remember when they showed up in one of the big hobby shops in Sydney in the '80s, me and my modelling buddy did not know what a vinyl kit was. They were about $50 at the time!

Now we are into them, and I have the It Conquered the World, Metaluna Mutant, The Thing, Gillman and Sinbad Cyclops. I'd love to get one of their promo posters though. I'm told the Mutant was one of the first garage kits ever!








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Marko said:


> Oh yeah, miss them for sure. I always liked the Dracula. Did they make a Gort figure too?


Yup! And Klaatu!!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

The Saucerman was mine.My prized fav kit.Also got Frank Gorshin to sign the back of it in silver ink 6 months before he left us.
RIP Frank
Great story teller I must say who hated Adam West but loved Julie.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Isn't Billiken still around? AFAIK they are in business but just do not make the old horror type kits any more.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Isn't Billiken still around? AFAIK they are in business but just do not make the old horror type kits any more.


Yes there still in Buiness.But sure as hell miss their Universal line.But thankful have the Dracula,Mummy,She Creature,Creature,Metaluna Mutant,Beast from 20,000 fathoms and Godzilla 62 version


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I LOVE those old Billikens! I was fortunate enough to meet Mike in Hawaii back in 1992. He was a great guy! I have a lot of his kits! My fav is a toss up of the Beast from 20,000 Fathoms (Harry H. signed the box for me at WF) and the Thing (standing on Mike Parks base). Then again my son use to play with the Saucer man when he was a little boy. The first one I got back in the day was Frankenstein & Predator when I was still in the Army. I also Love the Ultraman kits I have! I even have Ultraman Type A sealed in the box along with one I built. 
Love those old kits almost as much as I Love Aurora's!:thumbsup: Just a notch lower!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I do miss them. I still have many of them. I remember the Creature, I traded him because his hands were too big. I recently repainted Batman and the Joker. I used to talk to there rep who lived in Hawaii a lot.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

The old b movie and universal monsters billiken made were second to none,
wish they would reissue them, ive got a couple of the universal kits they did,
its a shame they didnt make more classic monsters such as the wolfman, mr hyde, or a glen strange frankie.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Yes, Billiken, Horizon, Geometric, and Screamin! For figure models, vinyl is a nice medium regardless of it's shortfalls. I have never had a styrene figure kit with as crisp detail.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

wolfman66 said:


> Yes there still in Buiness.But sure as hell miss their Universal line.But thankful have the Dracula,Mummy,She Creature,Creature,Metaluna Mutant,Beast from 20,000 fathoms and Godzilla 62 version


How are they making money now?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

bizzarobrian said:


> How are they making money now?


Next time sit with one of the Billiken Reps and have cake and coffee with them.I will ask that question for ya:jest:


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I can't tell what's going on there, but here is their website :

http://www.billiken-shokai.co.jp/


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

The Laser Blast Alien was an odd choice but still cool.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

wolfman66 said:


> Next time sit with one of the Billiken Reps and have cake and coffee with them.I will ask that question for ya:jest:


I heard that knockoffs were burnin their buns. As it should.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

bizzarobrian said:


> I heard that knockoffs were burnin their buns. As it should.


Sad but True and to be honest Knockoffs hurt the hobby on the GK side and which is why alot of kit Producers are very selective in who they sell to these days and honestly have to admitt cant blame them either.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

my fave billiken was the beast from 20000 fathoms.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Bruce Bishop said:


> I can't tell what's going on there, but here is their website :
> 
> http://www.billiken-shokai.co.jp/


They have some neat stuff there.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

bizzarobrian said:


> They have some neat stuff there.


How can you tell??


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The 1989 Michael Keaton Batman(and Joker) 1/6 figures...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Phantom of the Opera, Bride of Frankenstein that was my first vinyl kit. 1985, I will redo them both.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

beatlepaul said:


> The 1989 Michael Keaton Batman(and Joker) 1/6 figures...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah that Batman is an incredible likeness of Keaton in the suit.

I just scored one on that e-place last week. can't wait to get it!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Yeah that Batman is an incredible likeness of Keaton in the suit.
> 
> I just scored one on that e-place last week. can't wait to get it!
> :thumbsup:


 
Here's Mine..


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

They look great!!

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I have It Conquered The World and the Nicholson Joker (still one of the most amazing sculpts I've ever seen).


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I liked the original issue of Billiken Batman where you could cut out the molded face and replaced with the molded Keaton head.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

When I first saw Billiken's Universal Monster kits at a model store in Sydney, Australia, I was gobsmacked. Having grown up with Aurora I had no idea this level of detail was possible. 

















I've still got Frankenstein, Bride, Creature, Dracula, Mummy & Phantom to finish.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*HELLOOOooo*...How about the James Arness Thing From Another World??


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice work Ross and Mark! Thanks for the pics.

My Batman just arrived today, looking forward to starting him. I am still amazed by the sculpt.


----------

